# Shadow's Gate Session 9



## Dumok (Mar 21, 2011)

Session 9
"Where Worker ants learn that hard work can be deadly"
Mission report 4
written by Gordoga of the Hidden Voice
Date: Spring 9-10 CY 296


Party Roster:

Soveliss: Half Elven Ranger and Archer

Acolyte Tursomog “the Ripper”: Hobgoblin Priest of Maglubiyet

Apprentice-Warden Cyrro of the Yellow: grey elven Transmuter

WeyCalin: Half Elven Monster trainer

        Grzah the Black Hearted: His gargoyle  “apprentice”

Sarita: Human “Trap Specialist” working for the Constabulary

Volsted: Human:  Soldier and former “Combat Tutor” for Monster trainers

Gerard Chigrynski:  Human Mercenary


Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.



Secondary Mission Objectives:

                -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                -Detertmine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                -Deal with any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence. within Shadow’s Deep.

Report:
    The party had finally made their way to the stair well to the second floor, when Tursomog the ripper suggested that given the hard travel and the last few combats; it would be wise to get some rest, that while the large figure that bent the gates to the stair well may advance ahead of the party, there is a good chance that He may rest to heal and recover his energy. once again the expedition squad considered the wisdom of his words, and returned upstairs to the base camp the soldiers and new found goblin allies. The next morning, after everyone rested during an uneventful night, Weycailin seemed much more robust and healthy, as did Sarita.

    Once ready to go, the party once again descended into the dark depths of Shadow's gate, debating as to which set of stairs to take to go down further. One member suggested the southern most stair case, and the party followed, only to realise that it would take them far deeper into the complex than they realised. That perhaps the stairs travelled past a floor that required exploration. They then decided to go back up to the first level of Shadow's Deep and they made their way to the northenmost stair well, which took them to the second floor, which was marked in Goblin-Scrawl as "Sekund Flor"

    They decided to enter into the nearest room to the stairwell to find a large chamber with piles of shiny coins and gems.They also spotted a pair of Gigantic Worker ants, arrainging the loot into piles for some odd reason. Seeing the ants were distracted with their task, the party charged in and made quick work of the monstrous vermin; proving to them the strength and might of the Reich. Once victorious, they discovered that the ants appeared to have been collecting the shiny bits of gold and electrum that may have littered the complex.

    The party continued exploration, until they came across a large room with red and white floor tiles, similar to the boards use to play the ancient game of "chess". Sarita checked the first ten feet and seemed confident that there was no traps to be found. only to have to eat her words when she is slammed hard by an arrow from the far side of the room. After much exploration and debate, it was determined, that the Kobolds designed this room to use alternating floor plates to activate the arrow traps. The plates would switch at varous intervals and appeared to have been designed to distract unwary intruders while alerting the guards

Deciding to leave the room be for now, they then continued to explore the rest of the floor, Moments later, the party entered a large room, which, was declared to gave heen used as a sort of training area for goblin Spear Men. However, it was over two dozen norkers that inhabited the room. Once again the party charged forward into combat, tearing through the savage brutes with bravery and sharp steel. 
    However, two of the Norkers managed to get several solid hits on Grzah, which were deflected by her rock hard skin. Enraged, the Gargoyle rampaged, slaughtering the offending goblinoids, The party then realised that there seemed to be a leader giving the norkers orders while cowardly hidding behind the warriors. Cyrro and Soveliss, Unleashed a flurry of arrows finally killing the Norker chieftain. it was only a matter of time before the party cut down all but two of the creatures. One of which w captured by Grzah taking advantage of a grease spell cast by Cyrro, the other clearly surrendered after seeing how out numered he was, decided to surrender himself to the mercies of the expedition.
    The Norkers then told the party of some of the creatures still on this floor, which included giant spiders and a swarm bats. 
    The most chillign information, however, was his description of the large humanoid that entered. The norker told the party of  large humanoid male, with red skin and eyes as well as his horns. Cyrro then announced the creature described fits with the description of a Demon-Human hybrid refered to as a "Cambion". These Foul beings have made much trouble for the Reich, in the past, as humans had been seduced by creatures from the lower plains or were forcibly raped and impregnated, depending on the demon's whim. It is these beings which inevitably served as the breeding stock and parentage of The Teiflings of legend.
    It was at this point that the party decided to locate the Giant spiders on this floor and attack them. With the Norker's help, the party happened upon the spiders and at once began the attack. 
    Perhaps filled with enthusiasm, Weycalin decided to use his taming ability on a giant spider, only to be soundly rebuffed, and then later berated by grzah for having not weakend the creature first with combat. Fortunately the Giant spiders were no match for the Squad and the room was taken with much feirce bloodshed. the party then discovered that teh room had been littered with copper coin, and a webbing encased item suspended tantalizingly above the head. Weycailin thn instructed his Gargoyle to pull the Item out of the webbing and she reluctantly cooperated, almost getting herself ensnared. 
    Once down from her task,Grzah handed the blade to Weycailin which was then handed to Cyrro for Cleaning by Magic. WIth the Webbing removed, the sword was discovered to be of Master-work quality, however it was not enchanted.

to be continued.


----------

